# Blue water - Endeavour 37, 38?



## andreasmehlin (Aug 5, 2006)

Is the Endeavour a proven blue water cruiser?

Pros and cons?

/Andreas


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Endeavour 37

I would never call the Endeavour 37 a good blue water boat. My family had two different Endeavour's including an Endeavour 37. The build quality on the 37 was quite poor and the motion comfort was one of the worst that I have ever experienced. These were good budget oriented liveaboards and coastal cruisers. 

Jeff


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No...coastal cruiser with lots of room.


----------



## andreasmehlin (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok

What would you recommend as a blue water cruiser in the price range $40-60k
Size 36-38ft.

/
Andreas


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

*Cruiser*

Check out the Tartan 37, right price range and plenty of positive articles from Cruiing world, Sailing, Bluewater and Sailnet.


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

andreasmehlin said:


> Ok
> 
> What would you recommend as a blue water cruiser in the price range $40-60k
> Size 36-38ft.
> ...


Here's some ideas: Watkins (same molds as Compacs but better/stronger built), Allied, or Pearson (older ones). Plan on putting at least $20k - 40k and a lot of sweat into her updating her systems and making her bluewater capable.

Here's one:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=72351&url=


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Blue Water Cruiser*



andreasmehlin said:


> Ok
> 
> What would you recommend as a blue water cruiser in the price range $40-60k
> Size 36-38ft.
> ...


I can recommend one of these:
http://www.sailboatowners.com/classified/ownerview.tpl?owno=11605739411290807&fno=400&brsku=11605739411290807.2&bd=CS&p1=0&p2=1000000&xs=All&l1=1&l2=65&active=T&sb=placed&dr=de&ad=all


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Andreas...this is a little above your stated range but comes complete for bluewater cruising.
http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=13984&url=


----------



## andreasmehlin (Aug 5, 2006)

What about these:

Morgan 38, 382, 383: Price 40-50k

Allied: Price 35-50k

Pearson 365: 35-50k 

/
Andreas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Adreas, Take a look at the Practical Sailor review of the Endeavour 37. The boats are built like a truck and about as fast. My boat sailed throughout the Caribbean and the South Pacfic without trouble. Jeff H. was bitten by an Endeavour in his youth and developed an allergy or just had bad luck like I did with my Caddy DeVille. If there are twenty boat owners you will get the same number of opinions 20 lawyers will give. I know, I'm both!


----------

